# Haunted Home Waters and Thanks for the Trout Karma!



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Well, hit some of my favorite honey holes this wknd all by myself on the South Branch Haunted River and the Haunted River. I really don't know what WEEZER is afraid of, I absolutely loved fishing this wknd all alone. NO FEAR! Fished "The Shoe" and "The Loop" Friday, not a single strike! I was only on the river about two hours though. According to the local guides, the fish had not been feeding too much though the last 3 days.
Saturday, went to Tippy and tried my luck there for some browns, but the weather was not the greatest, and I did not feel like sticking around for the fish to look up. Went to Schmidts Outfitters and Ray gave me some Karma as well, but I never did end up fishing anymore of the Manistee that day like I wanted to. Headed over to Splitshot's palace to say hi, but him and Shoeman were out galavanting somewhere. So much for that idea.
Headed back towards my home waters and got the locals flyboys to spill the beans on some much needed info. Walked the river to check out the pools, saw plenty of hoppers and a few snakes cross the river. I was so hoping to see a big brown just slam one of them, I was ready to go and get a 12" long bunny strip to imitate one, which is a new idea...... It was too sunny of a day and the water too low for that too happen however. We did get some much needed rain in the area, but the rivers are still a bit low.
Well after scouting the area, I renamed that stretch "Snakeway" and proceeded to catch some much needed ZZZ's. Hit the river later that evening and I just knew I should have bought a net.... had one hit right away but I was not sure, it was very subtle. No hookup however. Got downriver a little ways more and had another subtle hit! Hooked into this puppy on my 7wt and I was sure I had a mid twenties fish on! Took me a few minutes to land him. Upon landing him however, I seen that he had gotten wrapped in the line and that is why he fought so hard. It was a nice brown and taped out at 17". He sustained some injury however and could not be revived. This is the first brown trout from a stream I have ever kept, I imagine he will taste great!
Took a few pics of him on the river, got my camera all wet and muddy. After that I called it a night cause I needed to take care of my fish, as I was not expecting to keep anything. Guess I could have made a stringer, but I was happy for the night. The bite was on and I knew my 20 incher was out there, but I felt bad keeping the lil guy and felt I should leave for the evening.
I also learned that I NEED A NET! No more fumbling with slimy trout, the little ones are easy, these big guys are way different to handle however. I'll post some pics on this thread in a few days when I get them back. Not sure if they are in focus however with the dirt on my lens.
Thanks everyone for the trout karma! My 20 incher still awaits. I am thinking next wknd for sure! I could have went out tonight yet, but I have this thing called "Work" tomorrow at 7am....grrrrr.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

You and weez gonna try and hit the water sat night? If so.... I may be there also. I have a new area in mind for mousin I just have to scout it later on today to figure out where I can walk and if I can walk there... or in other words where I will have to turn off my light and be quiet.

sideshow


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey Joe, I'll be heading up Thursday night. I plan on being up there Til Sunday night. I'll drop ya an email. I wanna find out on that TU project. Til then.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Tim, were you the one responsible for tying a Jackass to my wiper? 8lb. Stren? Sorry we missed you.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Actually it was 20# P-line Fluoroclear....lol. You are lucky I did not have soap or I would have done your windows! I had toilet paper and was thinking I would TP your motorhome, but I did not want to get it all over Splitshot's Property as well. By the way, his name is Ern. Oh, got my pics back too. I will have them up in a lil while.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You should have helped yourself to my fully stocked bar within.
There were a few bottles with your favorite flavor in mind.
Ern will have a permanent home on the dash.
Thanks, but what's up with the significance of a Jackass?


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Just coincidence. Never thought about it til you just mentioned. It was the only other goofy thing I could think of doing at the time. Jackass....LOL


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

the first one is WEEZER, the next is my 17" brown. the rest are just some other pics i took recently


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Nice pics ladykiller


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Well, two weeks ago WEEZER forgot to remind me to take a pic of my 15" fish. this past wknd, i was alone and did not have a cameraman.

as for the ignore list, your safe. PM me if you want to know the two i am ignoring. as for the river, i thought Shoeman said in his post that it was a feeder creek. i don't think you told me about that river. unless i was mistaken and i need to read his post again.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Come end of August, I plan on quitting tying possibly, at least some of the dry flys, but we shall see. College starts 8/27. Form there it is 15-16 credits, 12-20 hrs a week working, and the wknd for fishing.....lol. Oh damn, there is design projects and hw too...grrrrr....and bowhunting season.

It may not happen though, I may take a fulltime job, we shall see. TTYL Splitshot, and thanks again. Oh, btw, Shoeman just PM'd me on the feeder creek...hehe


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Ladykiller,

Did you by chance take those pictures with a digital camera? I've been thinking about buying one to replace the disposables I usually carry in my vest.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Sorry mike, it's not with a digital camera though I really want one badly. They are very nice.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Believe it or not That was a differnt fish caught at the Hole we named the Bat Cave. I caught it on a hex spinner. I was pretty excited when I hooked her becasue I thought it was much bigger. Still a decent fish for a 4wt, Even stuck my tounge out!! 

The bottom one with all the muck was Ladykiller's fish. Caught on a seperate day without me. We would have gotten him in that pic if I was there. But I was about 6 miles away DOMA!

We missed several other good picture opportunities this year because We have been alone at the time of capture or in the case that Killer is talking about from last week when I "forgot" to remind him to get the camera out. (If you are going to fish C&R waters, might as well return the fish before it is dead right??.) I don't eat trout...Can ya tell??


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

LadyKiller,

Those are some great pictures!!! Where did you take them at? WE don't usually get to see much wildlife with our 2 dogs. We always feel guilty if we leave them home. They also enjoy fishing 
Queensalmon


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Some of those pics were on the South Branch of the Ausable, others were on the Crow Island game reserve. I see wildlife all the time. 4 raccoons 20 ft away thursday night and a porcupine, 2 ***** friday night. a deer last night. a big fish friday night, owls, psycho ducks, and some woodcock!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

I have only seen one bear in 11 years of going up to roscommon! that is the only bear i have ever seen!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

speaking of bears i had a grizzly sneak up on me the yesterday while fishing the north fork of the shoshone river in wyoming. I was casting down stream not paying attention. just happen to look across the stream an there it was about 30ft away just licking his chops. I yelled at it an it just looked at me, then slowly walked away. Saw a total of four different grizzly's. Saw two of them more then once. The day before that we had one growl at us in some thick cover near the same spot.


----------

